# Midwest and Northern Summer ride Ideas



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Just want to see how many midwest and northern members would be interested in getting a weekend ride in this summer? If we get any interest we will then choose a spot that would work best for the people interested. Thanks


----------



## TINGS (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm interested and willing to travel


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Sounds fun! Anyone have ideas of some good areas for a full day of ridding? Probly will need a campground close too.


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish some more people would reply! there has to be more midwest riders out there...I'm sure we could all agree on a place with a campground within riding distance.


----------

